# GNex vs Razr Maxx



## jagrave (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm considering these two phones. I need good battery life because I'm away from a charger 15 hours a day. I also need a pretty good camera because I have a little boy. Based on those which would you choose? I wouldn't mind using 3g instead of 4g if it'd make a big difference. Thanks


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

jagrave said:


> I'm considering these two phones. I need good battery life because I'm away from a charger 15 hours a day. I also need a pretty good camera because I have a little boy. Based on those which would you choose? I wouldn't mind using 3g instead of 4g if it'd make a big difference. Thanks


Gnex can last 15 hours if your leaning towards that. but razr maxx will probably have better battery life. I personally really like my Gnex but i would recommend either phones to my friends and family.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends on your use. 
The camera and instant shutter on the nexus would be good for the little one, and you'll get fifteen hours a day of moderate use, unless you're constantly on it. 
If rooting and romming is your thing, go gnex. I'm sure the RAZR Maxx is nice, but I've never used it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Everyone here will say Galaxy Nexus, it seems like you have mixed needs though.

If you don't plan on rooting it, go for the Razr Maxx.
If you want more battery life in 1 day, go for the Razr Maxx.
If you want a locked bootloader with no official ICS, go Razr Maxx.
If you want an sd card slot, go Razr Maxx.

If you want full open development community, go Galaxy Nexus.
If you want a removable battery, go Galaxy Nexus.
If you want a better screen, go Galaxy Nexus.

The Rezound has the better camera out of Verizon's lineup though, unless you want to go iPhone 4S.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

On 4g without a wifi near you would be lucky to get 9-10 hours on the gnex. Most of these people showing 15+ hrs battery life are with minimal use and/or wifi all day.

For people who actually leave the house its much much less.

My vote is the maxx for what you need it for.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

This is the easiest decision ever. If you want battery life, go for the RAZR. If you want everything else, go for the GNex.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you like customization and a unlocked phone Nexus, if you want a battery that lasts all day and from what I hear better reception the razr. Best bet go to Verizon and play with both.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jagrave (Jan 9, 2012)

how does the GNex do with the extended battery?
And thanks y'all


----------



## blackguy101 (Mar 25, 2012)

jagrave said:


> how does the GNex do with the extended battery?
> And thanks y'all


Not too much of a difference to be honest. If you really just want a lot of battery life go for the razr maxx


----------



## karrb (Nov 21, 2011)

jagrave said:


> how does the GNex do with the extended battery?
> And thanks y'all


 I wouldn't know on the extended battery, but I did have the razr maxx before the Nexus, I missed my open community, coming from the inc. I also liked that it was $100 less and also the camera is actually just as good as the maxx the camera on the maxx is 8megapixels when you use widescreen only once you click off the widscreen you drop down to 6 mpx. The nexus also can take a picture quicker. As for the screen, they are both good in different ways the nexus is better because you don't have screen issues like the razr maxx hard to explain. I did like how I only had to charge the maxx one time a day and that was before I went to bed. I work at a desk job all day and I can charge my phone while I am there or in the car.

The maxx also has a better radio in it. The 4.0.4 radio that the nexus just got (software wise) helps a lot. If you do go nexus and you start to notice singal just dropping take it back and get another nexus.It is a problem a lot of us have had.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

jagrave said:


> how does the GNex do with the extended battery?
> And thanks y'all


I really don't notice any difference with the extended battery


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I have no problems lasting 15 hrs with moderate usage on 3g (especially with custom roms/kernels, which is super easy to change on this phone). 4g might be a different story but i only switch that on when im web browsing or dl new roms







or tethering. whats the point in leaving 4g on all the time?

like i tell others who cant decide. get the gnex, if you dont like it, return it and get the razrmaxx. Should be fairly simple to exchange them out if you dont like it, just do it within the return period and dont break it lol.


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuu locked bootloaders


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Screen - Nexus
Camera - Nexus
Design - Personal preference but Nexus for me
Battery - Razr ( unless you carry spare batteries, then its a tie)
Radio - Razr
Build quality / durability - Razr
Accessories - Razr
Customization - Nexus
Sound Quality (headphones)- initially a tie, if you root then Nexus.
Sound Quality (built in speakers) - Razr has a better speaker phone. Earpiece is about the same.
Speed - Slight lead by Nexus stock. Huge lead by Nexus rooted
Support - Nexus
GPS - Tie 
Bluetooth - Razr
Wifi - Tie if stock, Nexus if rooted.

In a nutshell that's how I see them side by side. Un-rooted Nexus is just as good, maybe mildly better. Once you root it becomes a clear victory but like always its all personal preference. I like using my phone naked and its a scary idea with the Nexus, don't think it'll handle a drop all to well. Where as I seen friends (with anger issues) launch there Razr at the wall and it'd be fine. But the advantages of full, unrestricted freedom of my device is what kept me on my Nexus. Good luck on your choice, I hope you won't regret whichever you choice .


----------



## error311 (Oct 14, 2011)

dracon6ai said:


> I like using my phone naked and its a scary idea with the Nexus, don't think it'll handle a drop all to well. Where as I seen friends (with anger issues) launch there Razr at the wall and it'd be fine.


I actually dropped my galaxy nexus 3 times from like 2-4 feet. Sucks but I have no visible issues with it other then a tiny chip on the side. I dropped it on carpet, hardwood floor and tile floor. Mine might of been luck but atleast it held up and I won't be dropping it anytime soon I hope lol.


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I have seidio 3800 mAh w/ NFC battery for the Gnex. I get all day use out of it with no wifi. Note though it adds a lot of bulk to the phone, but helps with grip actually. Gives your fingers a place to sit. I just got m 4th Gnex today, finally no radio problem, usb or purple tint (slight one on the 4th one but I corrected it with color correction). So once you finally get a good one, the Gnex is bad ass.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

My LiquidNexus is beyond words.
I have 1 active D1, 2 more in the drawer, an active D2, an active Bionic, and the Nexus. I will NEVER buy another Motorola phone again.
The locked phone game is pissing me off. I nearly bricked a friends DX this week because I missed the "big upgrade" news that the X now runs the .621 software. I am done with Motorola.
If battery life is the issue, I would sooner tote a car battery around than own another Moto phone.

Do I seem biased?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

On 4g with the new radio's i get better batt life then 3g. I average around 15-18hrs with my normal usage. Maybe 1.5hrs screen time


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Moto's build quality is second to none! I have dropped my Droid & Droid X a hundred times & I never flinched. I would let it sit on the ground for awhile sometimes because I knew that it was fine. Definitely not so with the GNex. Just doesn't feel as sturdy, so I cringe when it drops. A couple dents & scratches so far.

BUT, everything the GNex can do, far outweighs Moto's build quality & battery.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Moto's build quality is second to none! I have dropped my Droid & Droid X a hundred times & I never flinched. I would let it sit on the ground for awhile sometimes because I knew that it was fine. Definitely not so with the GNex. Just doesn't feel as sturdy, so I cringe when it drops. A couple dents & scratches so far.
> 
> BUT, everything the GNex can do, far outweighs Moto's build quality & battery.
> 
> Swyped from my GNex


Moto + Unlocked bootloader = God-like phone.

I don't care what anyone says, Moto hardware is bar none.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Moto + Unlocked bootloader = God-like phone.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, Moto hardware is bar none.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Seriously, I pray for a MotoNexus sometime soon

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

the other option is an extra battery for the Gnex. keep an extra battery with you at all times and you now have more battery life than the razr maxx.

until recently, i would never consider carrying around an extra battery with me. seemed like a stupid idea. but after converting to this setup (extra batt) i am very happy and never have to worry about a dead phone. heavy use all day. no problems.

i have heard that the big battery on the maxx takes quite a while to charge.


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> the other option is an extra battery for the Gnex. keep an extra battery with you at all times and you now have more battery life than the razr maxx.
> 
> until recently, i would never consider carrying around an extra battery with me. seemed like a stupid idea. but after converting to this setup (extra batt) i am very happy and never have to worry about a dead phone. heavy use all day. no problems.
> 
> i have heard that the big battery on the maxx takes quite a while to charge.


I just started doing the same. Not sure why I didn't think to do it sooner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

Or you can get a HTC one x the battery is amazing. I get 4 hours on screen stock easy ... Samsung nexus was a huge disappointment for me

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

kenkoshko said:


> Or you can get a HTC one x the battery is amazing. I get 4 hours on screen stock easy ... Samsung nexus was a huge disappointment for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


I think they're looking at verizon phones though. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I would never ever buy another moto phone the last 2 moto phones I had was a big disappointment. YMMV 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.1.0


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> I think they're looking at verizon phones though. Correct me if i'm wrong.


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

I didn't know if Verizon had one similar...anywho I had both the razr and nexus. I Like the support for nexus. But camera sucked. And battery life was miserable. Razr was pretty solid. I dunno.tough call


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

kenkoshko said:


> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2
> 
> I didn't know if Verizon had one similar...anywho I had both the razr and nexus. I Like the support for nexus. But camera sucked. And battery life was miserable. Razr was pretty solid. I dunno.tough call


its strange (to me at least) that you are still checking out the nexus section.

but thanks for the input since you have owned both...


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Moto + Unlocked bootloader = God-like phone.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says, Moto hardware is bar none.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It'll never happen cuz the carriers want the bootloader locked down according to moto. That's funny seeing as the nexus isn't.......hmmmmm. moto=crap
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't forget, the Galaxy Nexus comes with a locked bootloader. The only difference is that the bootloader on the Nexus *can* be unlocked as versus the locked bootloader on the Motorola phones in which you're SOL.


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

The Maxx is a solid phone, but like others I've been burnt by Motorola too many times. Yes battery life is nice, but it took way too long to charge the maxx. I can charge the extended and stock battery on my Nexus before the maxx even got close to a full charge. The dev community for the gnex is second to none, even if you've never ventured into rooting, you'll want to with the gnex.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

davidnc said:


> I would never ever buy another moto phone the last 2 moto phones I had was a big disappointment. YMMV
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.1.0


Which phones did you have?

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

trparky said:


> Don't forget, the Galaxy Nexus comes with a locked bootloader. The only difference is that the bootloader on the Nexus *can* be unlocked as versus the locked bootloader on the Motorola phones in which you're SOL.


True but they didnt go that extra mile that Moto goes to encrypt it so you can never get in. Neither does htc yes they are locked but the devs always unlock them and get S-off.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've had both and I came back to the nexus. The screen is amazing. With the 4.0.4 radios the signal is awesome. As far as battery, I stream the Sirius XM app all day at work. If I need to recharge, Many kernels have USB fast charge built in. It makes car chargers work as fast as wall chargers. I use AOKP B35 with leankernel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

As long as you don't mind carrying a spare battery then nexus 100%.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Everyone here will say Galaxy Nexus, it seems like you have mixed needs though.
> 
> If you don't plan on rooting it, go for the Razr Maxx.
> If you want more battery life in 1 day, go for the Razr Maxx.
> ...


That was a good sum up of info. Gotta remember that for the NEXT "what phone should I buy" thread. Thank you spaz

Dropped from LiquidNexus1.35 via Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> As long as you don't mind carrying a spare battery then nexus 100%.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah definitely, I mean yeah the razor maxx will smoke the nexus with battery life, but if you buy the spare battery that comes with the wall charger, then you'll never need to plug your phone up to charge it again, and you won't wind up like one of the guys on here who's USB has stopped working.

You can go the extra mile (like I and many others did) and buy the extended battery from Verizon too, but honestly its not worth it. Once in a blue moon I'll wind up with both of my 1850's dead and I'll have to use the third battery, but I hate doing it because it adds just enough bulk to kind of get on my nerves every once in a while and I really don't notice much of a difference at all with my battery. In fact (and maybe I'm a rare case here) the best battery times I've ever had have been over 5 hours screen on, and they've all been on the smaller batteries.

I don't recommend carrying a battery around in your pocket, but its easy having one in your car or at work on that spare charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

